# [desktop] grafica stile windows

## federico

Vado cercando un ambiente grafico che sia somigliante a windows e che mi permetta una gestione delle icone sul desktop e alcune funzioni di blocco. Provo a spiegarmi meglio....

Conosco e ho utilizzato un software che si chiama "qvwm" che ha una grafica windows 9x like e che ha una interessante funzionalita' che permette di killare alcune finestre sul nascere, per esempio se imposto che la finestra nominata "preferences" lui la killa al volo...

Devo preparare una macchina che verra' utilizzata nel centralino della nostra croce verde, devo poter decidere vita morte e miracoli delle applicazioni lanciate ^^ 

Conoscete qualche software che faccia questo lavoro o rimango con quello che gia' conosco? Speravo di poter trovare una grafica migliore.

EDIT:

Conosco di blanes ma e' solo in brasiliano, e XPDE ma non saprei in che modo limitare la liberta' dell'utente... Il mio utente deve poter utilizzare solo le applicazioni che io ho deciso che puo' utilizzare, non deve poter installare nulla per i cavoli suoi (anche se penso che non sia in grado di farlo) e non voglio che customizzi il desktop a sua immagine, siamo 300 persone che utilizziamo quel pc ...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi pare di aver capito che non vuoi/puoi creare più utenti con permessi limitati vero? Deve essere un solo account condiviso da tutti?

Sei davvero intenzionato alle icone sul desktop?

Se puoi farne a meno allora la soluzione potrebbe essere semplice e pratica:

Installi windowmaker (per esempio...) e cambi i permessi della directory delle configurazioni (per windowmaker è GNUstep) in modo che l'utente non la possa sovscrivere con nuovi settaggi

fatto questo elimini dal menù (che compare con il tasto destro del mouse con wmaker) tutte le voci relative ai programmi che non vuoi che siano lanciati e lasci solo quelli che vuoi

Chiudi tutte le tty e imposti (mi pare che si possa fare con gdm) l'autologin grafico dell'utente da te scelto... non so se c'è il modo di impedire l'uccisione del server X con ctrl+alt+backspace (eventualmente gdm dovrebbe, e dico dovrebbe, effettuare nuovamente il login di tale utente), ma di sicuro puoi impedire ctrl+alt+canc

In questo modo tutto quello che l'utente può fare (di fronte ad uno schermo vuoto dove hai tolto le dock) è cliccare con il tasto destro del mouse e scegliere l'applicazione che vuole lanciare da questo menù ristretto

Se non tieni un terminale nel menù e nemmeno una console aperta allora anche te dovrai entrare da livecd per fare manutenzione   :Wink: 

P.S. sullo sfondo da te impostato puoi scrivere le istruzioni varie per l'utente, in modo da non dover scpiegare a tutti e trecento gli utenti che devono semplicemente premere il tasto destro del mouse e scegliere l'applicazione da far partire (magari scegli nomi intuitivi)

Questo sistema mi sembra a prova di utonto totale direi... non deve nemmeno sapere che quello che sta usando è linux   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Si può togliere dal xorg.conf il ctrl+alt+backspace, ma non mi ricordo con che voce.

Esiste anche xfce con modalità "kiosk mode".

E tanti altri wm offrono la modalità "chiosco" (mi pare addirittura kde

----------

## codadilupo

aggiungo che con un wm minimale e 'ostico' come windowmaker, puoi addirittura levargli il menu, e dirgli semplicemente: "per il pippo premi f4, per pluto, f5, per ciccio, f12, e pro chiudere, alt+f4"... cosi', se non sanno come aprire una shell, é impossibile che customizzino il desktop ,-)

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

l'idea era penso quella di impedirgi addirittura di accedere alla shell   :Wink: 

inoltre fargli il menù e dirgli "clicca con il tasto destro dove vuoi tu" mi sembra più semplice che fargli l'elenco dei vari tasti

Qualsiasi wm "light" se gli togli tutto rimane solo uno sfondo con un menù a scomparsa   :Wink: 

Più semplice di questo ci sono solo i comandi vocali   :Confused: 

----------

## knefas

se hai voglia di smanettare potresti fare un fvwm con un menu ristrettissimo (come suggerivano per wmaker, ma hai ancora piu' personalizzazione), e puoi anche fare in modo che se una finestra appartiene a una certa classe/ha un certo nome la killi automaticamente (o fai qualsiasi altra cosa).

Ad esempio cosi' (esempio non testato, ma dovrebbe andare)

```
# FvwmEvent can bind Commands to Events

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmEvent: *

*FvwmEvent: add_window NewWindowFunc

# Commands to execute on a window's opening

DestroyFunc NewWindowFunc

AddToFunc NewWindowFunc

+ I ThisWindow ("preferences") Destroy

#oppure piu' drastico

+ I ThisWindow (!"programma1|programma2|programa3") Destroy

```

Anche se non vedo come potrebbero lanciare alcunche' visto che non hanno accesso alla shell e per fvwm non esiste nessuna finestra che si chiama "preferences" e anche solo per cambiare lo sfondo devi metterti a smanettare...cosa che se non hai i permessi  di scrittura su .fvwm2rc la vedo dura!  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Sono tutte ottime idee e ottimi consigli che prendero' in considerazione, la situazione e' livello "disperati" perche' il pc lo dovrebbero poter usare circa tutti quelli che fanno parte dell'associazione, e c'e' gente giovane e anziana... Inoltre c'e' tutta una serie di smanettoni di quelli che credono di poter far tutto ma bisogna dimostrare a questi loschi individui che cosi' non e'  :Smile: 

Va bene un autologin come utente, un menu fisso predefinito di poche applicativi, l'impossibilita' di killare X (e magari anche di spegnere la macchina con ctrl-alt-canc - Un utente normale puo' farlo di solito ?)

Sono contento che sto per introdurre un po' di linux anche in questa associazione, ora che hanno trombato il ragazzo che manteneva la cosa prima di me (windowsiano convinto) ... Pensate che questa macchina veniva riformattata con cadenza quasi settimanale perche' tutti installavano programmi, cambiavano impostazioni e via discorrendo...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> anche di spegnere la macchina con ctrl-alt-canc - Un utente normale puo' farlo di solito ?)

 

oddio, non mi son mai posto il problema, perché io con il mio utente normale lo posso fare, ma credo dipenda dai gruppi che gli ho associato. Ad ogni modo, impedirlo tout-court é operazione che so fare persino io  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sono contento che sto per introdurre un po' di linux anche in questa associazione

 

se é un'operazione da zero, mi faccio volentieri avanti per un po' di supporto, tecnico e morale: essendo al momento disoccupato, almeno farei qualcosa di costruttivo, su un sistema come dio comanda, quindi, se ti serve una mano, o anche solo un po' di compagnia, fai pure un fischio  :Wink: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> l'idea era penso quella di impedirgi addirittura di accedere alla shell   

 

l'immagino: parteggio per l'approcccio "tasti funzione" perché, imho, da piu' l'idea di una console "lockata" ad hoc: un po' come kiosk point: se non li sfasci, non puoi usarli che per lo scopo per cui sono nati: e credo che senza una shell, (e come la trovi, senza sapere la sequenza di tasti ?  :Wink: ) nessuno sia in grado di sfasciare alcunche'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

Voto per il kiosco con gli F1 F2 F3 come dice coda.

Direi anche di prendere /usr/bin e cambiare i diritti in modo che l'utente possa fare *solo* quello vuoi tu (ci perdi tempo ma poi è una sicurezza).

Non vorrei che da qualche programma potesse uscire un terminale per magia...

Fai in modo che anche se ha un terminale non puo usarlo se non per lanciare i programmi che vuoi tu!

http://it.tldp.org/HOWTO/Kiosk-HOWTO.html

http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Kiosk-HOWTO-1.html

http://stlouis-shopper.com/~jtjsoftware/kiosk/index.html

----------

## silverfix

oppure più semplicemente togli il supporto del kernel per i terminali grafici   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> oppure più semplicemente togli il supporto del kernel per i terminali grafici  

 

oddio, ogni tanto dovrà pur manutenerlo, il pc... mica puo' tutte le volte portarsi il portatile, e collegarsi in ssh. Poi, dipende tutto dalla situazione: se ha un accesso pubblico, puo' loggarsi da casa  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## silverfix

switchare da X alla console con una combinazione di tasti differente da alt+fX

----------

## codadilupo

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> switchare da X alla console con una combinazione di tasti differente da alt+fX

 

proprio perché non si fida degli smanettoni, terrei le console f7 e f12, per X e il logging... poi che sia da paranoico non c'e' dubbio  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Che poi quando anche ottenessero il login alle console, c'e' tutto da vedere se indovinano le passwrd...

----------

## Neomubumba

Una domanda: il computer ha accesso ad Internet?

Perchè se si devi anche cercare di bloccare qualsiasi tentavo a connetersi a questa, perchè altrimenti tramite un semplice ssh (o altri programmi) ogni utente potrebbe connettersi alla macchina (conoscendo la password che usa per accedere al pc) e fare i suoi danni da casa (anche se non conosce l'ip potrebbe andare con il browser, se gli consenti nella macchina di usare un browser, su un sito che ti riconsce l'ip della macchina che si collega). Indi per cui ti servirebbe anche un firewall settato per bene.

In caso non ci sia collegamento alla rete esterna fai come se non avessi detto nulla. Inoltre se la macchina ha un lettore cd o floppy dovresti configurare il BIOS che non possa bootare da questi dispositivi e ovviamente mettere una password al BIOS di modo che se tu volessi bootare da questi device tu solo possa cambiare le impostazioni del BIOS. Spero di non aver detto cose troppo ovvie

----------

## codadilupo

stiamo andando un po' fuori: d'accordo parlare di sicurezza, ma non fine a se' stessa: l'obiettivo é impedire agli utenti di fare danni a se' stessi e agli altri, consentendogli comunque il piu' largo uso della macchina.

Coda

----------

## xchris

un idea diversa e radicale potrebbe essere quella di ricreare la home ogni volta.

Chiaramente non tutta...

potresti fare:

1 - creazione utente con tutte le impo

2 - salvataggio in un file di tutti i file presenti 

3 - creazione script per ripristino

mi spiego meglio.

Se in un file ti salvi:

TAG_FILE /home/pippo/.bashrc

TAG_DIR /home/pippo/.mozilla

bla bla

con uno script poi elimini tutto cio' che non e' specificato li dentro.

con TAG_FILE specifichi un singolo file... con TAG_DIR specifichi un intera dir (perche' non e' bene perderla)

Ad ogni re-login esegui lo script pulitore (ed eventualmente ripristinatore per alcuni file...)

Si...forse non e' proprio la strada + comoda  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

L'idea non e' male, xchris, ma contanto che tutti gli utenti utilizzeranno lo stesso login, puo' essere che il pc cambi utilizzatore senza che venga fatto un logout/login. Questo di fatto fa si che i file non vengano rigenerati. Credo che federico voglia vietare a tutti gli utilizzatori di modificare le cose, non di ripristinare il tutto ogni volta che l'utente viene loggato.

Almeno credo...  :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

si certo...

pero' se si impone di fare il logout...

uhm.. dipende come viene usato il pc.

ciao

----------

## mouser

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhm.. dipende come viene usato il pc.
> 
> 

 

giustissimo, tutto dipende da come il pc viene utilizzato  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> L'idea non e' male, xchris, ma contanto che tutti gli utenti utilizzeranno lo stesso login, puo' essere che il pc cambi utilizzatore senza che venga fatto un logout/login. Questo di fatto fa si che i file non vengano rigenerati. Credo che federico voglia vietare a tutti gli utilizzatori di modificare le cose, non di ripristinare il tutto ogni volta che l'utente viene loggato.
> 
> Almeno credo... 
> 
> mouser 

 

Si giusto, in linea di massima siccome non abbiamo tipologia di utenti + o meno avvantaggiati il login dovrebbe essere unico e quindi le impostazioni vanno mantenute fisse. Il ragazzo che c'era prima di me con la macchina windows aveva avuto il sogno utopico di fare una home per utilizzatore, solo che la cosa si era rivelata un fallimento perche' nessuno faceva il login ma tutti utilizzavano sessioni lasciate da altri...

Percui pensavo di tagliare la testa al toro, fornire un terminale di quelli tipo "usami cosi' come sono" per semplificare la mia gestione e allungare la vita del sistema.

EDIT: Dannazione mi ha appena chiamato uno dei dipendenti e vengo a scoprire solo ora che loro hanno un login particolare con la possibilita' di utilizzare un po' di cose in + per la gestione d'ufficio del centralino, quindi gia' sfuma l'autologin e devo lasciare un login grafico...

Inoltre mi parlava che lui usa la posta e excel se ho capito bene, stasera faccio un salto la e vedo un po' che tipo di documenti sono, se openoffice non li legge mi sparo un colpo ... Chissa' quando pensavano di dirmele ste cose...

----------

## mouser

Bhe, federico, per excel spero che OpenOffice.org te li legga.

Per la posta, se e' di outlook (bleah   :Confused:  ) allora con l'ultima release di Evolution non dovresti avere alcun tipo di problema.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Per la posta, se e' di outlook (bleah   ) allora con l'ultima release di Evolution non dovresti avere alcun tipo di problema.

  E cosa poteva mai essere? :° Penso anche io che evolution sia adeguato alla mia situazione... Stasera scopriro' il resto...

----------

## mouser

Domandona, mi e' venuta rileggendo il 3d:

Ma se per gli utenti prepari un ambiente chrootato???

Insomma, se fai login come root hai il tuo sistema, altrimenti se qualcun'altro fa login (che sia user o power-user   :Rolling Eyes:  ) entra automaticamente in un ambiente chrootato, cosi' sai quali programmi puo' usare perche' li metti a manina nell'ambiente (a parte X al quale fai i link al fs contenitore)

My 2 eurocent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Forse e' un po' oneroso come lavoro...

----------

## codadilupo

uhmm... cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, potresti mettere l'autologin, e usare sudo per gli applicativi speciali: cosi' tutti userebbero lo stesso ambiente, ma chi deve usare qualche programma in piu' dovrebbe loggarsi per farlo.. che ne dici ?

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> uhmm... cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, potresti mettere l'autologin, e usare sudo per gli applicativi speciali: cosi' tutti userebbero lo stesso ambiente, ma chi deve usare qualche programma in piu' dovrebbe loggarsi per farlo.. che ne dici ?

 

Buoono... Si questa e' una bella idea !

Sto compilando il mio foglietot degli appunti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Buoono... Si questa e' una bella idea !
> 
> Sto compilando il mio foglietto degli appunti 

 

mi fa piacere che ti piaccia: l'unico accorgimento: non potendo sfruttare la shell ( o meglio: preferendo che non la vedano neanche  :Wink: ) dovresti usare gksudo (che ti apre la finestrella della password, come in kde, o gnome).

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

ottimo tip davvero... puoi mettere gksudo nel menù fisso e risolvi tutti i problemi...

metti l'autologin e se un utente vuole usare determinate applicazioni usa gksudo+password

mi pare che sudo possa consentire di utilizzare i programmi anche con permessi diversi da root vero? altrimenti fargli eseguire come root il programma di posta non è il massimo della saggezza....

se sudo consente l'esecuzione con permessi utente allora puoi impostare diversi comandi per diversi utenti con diverse password (ognuno lancia il suo programma con i suoi permessi... puoi creare varie voci come "evolution pippo", "evolution pluto", etc... riferiti ai vari utenti)

----------

## lxnay

io per conto della mia azienda ho creato un OpenKiosk framework (openkiosk.sourceforge.net), ovvero un sistema di gestione di un Internet Cafè con una macchina server (su cui gira nodeview) e n macchine client.

Quindi se hai bisogno di operazioni particolari o informazioni su come fare, chiedi  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> io per conto della mia azienda ho creato un OpenKiosk framework (openkiosk.sourceforge.net), ovvero un sistema di gestione di un Internet Cafè con una macchina server (su cui gira nodeview) e n macchine client.
> 
> Quindi se hai bisogno di operazioni particolari o informazioni su come fare, chiedi 

 

Volevo provarlo ma non riesco a installare nodeview sul mio pc gentoo, si lamenta che non posseggo il berkley db ma difatti gentoo dice che e' installato, probabilmente non lo trova nella locazione in cui lo vuole ma io sinceramente non so se e' il caso di installarne uno dove vuole lui o che altro... Come posso comportarmi ?

Federico

----------

## redmatrix

Potresti scegliere la soluzione windowmaker come suggerita da alcuni di noi e per le icone usi questo: http://www.kaisersite.de/dfm/

Ciao.

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Volevo provarlo ma non riesco a installare nodeview sul mio pc gentoo, si lamenta che non posseggo il berkley db ma difatti gentoo dice che e' installato, probabilmente non lo trova nella locazione in cui lo vuole ma io sinceramente non so se e' il caso di installarne uno dove vuole lui o che altro... Come posso comportarmi ?

 

puoi provare, ma é solo un'idea, a symlinkargli il berkleydb dove lo vuole lui... alla fine si tratta di fare un symlink di una directory su un altro percorso... non credo che sporchi poi molto il sistema

Coda

----------

## federico

I tempi sono cambiati e io ci sto smanettando ancora, man mano che e' passato il tempo ho abituato la gente all'uso di firefox (anche se c'e' qualche lazzarone ancora) e chi lavora con la posta all'uso di thunderbird. Si sono un po' lamentati del fatto che non c'era il calendario ma oggi ho provato con successo mozilla sunbird e penso che potrebbero essere felici. Non di meno ho fatto in modo che venisse acquistata una stampante compatibile con linux e insomma, i tempi sono quasi maturi; fino ad oggi la macchina e' rimasta windows perche' sinceramente non sapevo da che parte girarmi...

Ho valutato inoltre che non viene utilizzato ms-access da nessuno alla fine (se non glielo mettevo si impiccavano ma poi nessuno lo usa mai...). Sinceramente penso che i tempi non siano ancora maturi per passare ad openoffice, e io non ho davvero voglia di sorbirmi le loro lamentele man mano che non sapranno cosa fare...

Stavo pensando che se riesco a fare un ambiente con qualche giochino stupido, tutti i software mozilla E SE RIUSCISSI a far girare msoffice2000 anche con crossover-office sarebbe la picconata definitiva a windows in quella macchina... Ho provato tutto il giorno con wine senza successo... ora vedo magari con una trial di crossover office se riesco a tirare fuori qualcosa...

Dovrei quasi quasi togliere di soppiatto msoffice e piazzarci openoffice e vedere che succede, ma ho timore di essere sommerso da due mila telefonate :/

Altrimenti potrei preparare una macchina che ho qui in avanzo e metterla in produzione diciamo per un mesetto solo con software linux e vedere che succede...

----------

## lxnay

io ho acquistato la licenda di crossover office, ne vale la pena, puoi pagare con carta di credito e scaricarti poi il software che funzia su qualsiasi distro. Office XP va benone, come pure Dreamweaver MX e Photoshop 7. Io comunque preferisco OOo 2.0, Quanta e GimpShop.

----------

## federico

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> io ho acquistato la licenda di crossover office, ne vale la pena, puoi pagare con carta di credito e scaricarti poi il software che funzia su qualsiasi distro. Office XP va benone, come pure Dreamweaver MX e Photoshop 7. Io comunque preferisco OOo 2.0, Quanta e GimpShop.

 

Purtroppo non si tratta di quello che preferisco io :/

Crossover office quanto tempo ha di trial? Non l'ho trovato sul sito e non vorrei sprecare tempo prezioso una volta installato...

----------

## rota

non so se si chiama wmc il window manager....e poi devvi cerchare il tema windos xp ... io a suo tempo lo provato e non notavo lw differenzze....per i temi ci sono sia windows 95 98 e XP....

----------

## federico

 *rota wrote:*   

> non so se si chiama wmc il window manager....e poi devvi cerchare il tema windos xp ... io a suo tempo lo provato e non notavo lw differenzze....per i temi ci sono sia windows 95 98 e XP....

 

Non te lo ricordi? Io conosco qvwm ma e' un progetto antico, arriva al 98

Tra un po' sono tentato di mettere solo 4 o 5 icone sul desktop e buonanotte al secchio...

----------

## Momentime

Anche se un po' in ritardo, vorrei consigliare gdm come manager X per la funzione di autologin.. a timeout.

Chi ha bisogno dei superpoteri (yeah) fa log out dalla sessione sempre aperta e poi mette utente/password in gdm, tutto qui. Se invece viene chiusa la sessione, il timed-login penserà al resto [chessò fai 15 secondi di timeout, che poi aumentano se rileva dell'input dalla tastiera mi pare].

Anche se sudo è adattissimo visto quello che devi fare =)

Ciao

----------

## Gaspyd

Quanto è stato bello questo thread .... è stato un piacere leggervi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rota

prova a cercare i temi per icwm

creddo che fosse quello....

----------

## federico

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Anche se un po' in ritardo, vorrei consigliare gdm come manager X per la funzione di autologin.. a timeout.
> 
> Chi ha bisogno dei superpoteri (yeah) fa log out dalla sessione sempre aperta e poi mette utente/password in gdm, tutto qui. Se invece viene chiusa la sessione, il timed-login penserà al resto [chessò fai 15 secondi di timeout, che poi aumentano se rileva dell'input dalla tastiera mi pare].
> 
> Anche se sudo è adattissimo visto quello che devi fare =)
> ...

 

Figo. Aggiunto al mio post-it  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Quanto è stato bello questo thread .... è stato un piacere leggervi 

 

Si fa quel che si puo' per crearsi piu' problemi di quelli che si hanno  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *rota wrote:*   

> prova a cercare i temi per icwm

 

Da google a freshmeat pare essere fantasma sto icwm... Ogni tanto qualcuno ne parla ma non ne trovo una homepage :/

----------

## .:deadhead:.

perchè il suo vero nome è icewm  :Razz:  http://www.icewm.org/

Per il tema, c'è 

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/glamice/

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/truecurve/

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/cruxteal/

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/icequa/

http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/icewmsilverxp/

di belli

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> perchè il suo vero nome è icewm  http://www.icewm.org/

 

Sinceramente MI ERA venuto il sospetto, solo che vedendo cosi' tanti post dove c'era qualcuno che parlava di icwm... Vedo un po' anche questo. Oggi ho nel frattempo anticipato che tra un po' verra' messa una macchina prova (non appena ho possibilita' di lavorarci un po' seriamente) al posto di quella windows...

[Qualcosa di giocoso come questo http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/38914/41395/]

----------

